# Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?



## KleinerAngler

hallo

Ich habe die Prüfung (mit 2 Fehlern) bestanden!
Da ich sehr viel zu tun hatte frage ich erst jetzt(Prüfung war am 08.10.07).
Wo muss ich genau hingehen um den Angelschein zu bekommen(Zum Amt is mir klar, aber weiter weiß ich auch nicht).
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

also ich würd sagen zum Amt ... :m .... Fischereischein holen
*wo* bei dir weiß ich allerding auch nicht .... |rolleyes
da gibt es Infostände in den Ämtern die fragt man wo man hin muß ...


----------



## KleinerAngler

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

Ok 
Vielen Dank!
Also ist es nicht so, dass man, weil man die Prüfung bestanden hat , wissen muss wo man hin muss?


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

jein!
Also am besten gehst du zum Bürgeramt. Die können dir auf jeden Fall sagen, wo dir der Fischereischein ausgestellt wird. Bei mir ist z.B. die Untere Naturschutzbehörd zuständig.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

meistens das Amt wo halt Einwohnermeldegeschichten erledigt werden ..... dort am besten mal vorher anrufen und fragen bevor man sich evtl. unnütz auf den Weg macht ....


----------



## Ruffneck

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

Moin,

also, bei uns in Hessen gehst du auf die Stadt-/Gemeindeverwaltung und dort ins "Bürgerbüro"! Dort bezahlst du dann dein Sümmchen(1,5,10 Jahre, Fischereiabgabe etc.) und bekommst den Schein ausgestellt!

Lichtbild net vergessen! 

Grüsse


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

also uns wurde bei Aushändigung der Prüfungszeugnisse gesagt, wo wir vorstellig werden sollen...
...aber das hat bei Dir wohl keiner getan?

Würde mal bei Deiner Gemeinde http://www.boenningstedt.de/ nachfragen, oder halt da, wo Du Deinen Kurs absolviert hast.


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

einfach aufn Rathaus oder Gemeindeamt anrufen. Diesen die Angelegenheit schildern, die geben dir dann eine Antwort daruf was du brauchst.


----------



## peitscher

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

also ich musste meinen schein im bürgeramt/bürgerbüro abholen, die findet man meistens in den rathäusern deiner stadt


----------



## Rxbinhx

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

meinen habe ich im Rathaus besorgt.

denen musste ich zwar kräftig in den a..sch treten (sonst hätte das bei denen ewig gedauert).

so aber hatte ich ihn schon nach einer woche


----------



## Schreck2

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

bei mir haben die gestreikt (öffentl. Dienst)...was meinste was ich für ein Gesicht gemacht hab, als ich meinen Schein abholen wollte ^^
na jetz is ja alles klar!
Petri


----------



## Ammersee-angler

*AW: Bestanden! Wo bekomme ich den Angelschein?*

eigentlich lernt man des, wo man hin muss. In Bayern muss man den wie n Perso beantragen.


----------

